# Over fertilized! now what?



## Vocian (May 6, 2020)

I made a rookie mistake today! My intention was to put .75 lbs of mostly fast release fertilizer. I know it is a bit late but I missed my earlier application. The story doesn't end there. Due to my bad calculation (probably pushed a button twice in the calculator), I applied 1.5 lbs of fast release per 1k (Carbon X24-0-4) ! Today is not raining and I'm wondering if mowing and bagging would help or should I start watering after the first rain (tomorrow)like crazy. next week according to the forecast we have rain almost every day so I don't need to water my lawn. 
How likely it is that I end up with a burnt lawn 
Worst case scenario I have to renovate my front lawn but I don't want to stick with a burnt lawn for the rest of the summer.
Any advice?


----------



## ddrriizz (May 20, 2019)

I think you'll be fine as long as you get rain. If you don't get rain I would make sure I water a good bit. You should have a very green and fast growing lawn here shortly.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How much actual carbonx did you apply per ksqft?


----------



## Vocian (May 6, 2020)

6.2 lbs which roughly translates to 1.5 lbs of nitrogen and I believe almost all of the nitrogen in carbon X is fast release.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You should be fine. The 24 percent does come from a fast release nitrogen, but some of it is mixed/tied with the carbon. The carbon slows the release of nitrogen.


----------



## Vocian (May 6, 2020)

Thank you all! Thats a relief! Next time I will be more careful.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Also worth noting that the new formulation has the added urease/nitrification inhibitors added to the Urea prill that supposedly lengthen the time of release ... so it may not be the same as applying 1.5#N from a straight AMS product. I would be very very interested to see how long this application lasts you. It should be expected you'll have a bit of a growth surge coming up shortly - esp with the forecast rain - but the DMD supposedly alleviates the nitrification effect at that stage and it shouldn't dump out all at once. You may actually be set until your Fall application in Sept :thumbup:

Here's the release curve from their website, for reference. 
Keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## Vocian (May 6, 2020)

That's a relief. I keep you posted hopefully with good news.


----------

